# Seperating Volume controls



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

In the latest AOKP for Galaxy Nexus, I heard that they can separate the notification volume from the ringer volume. Is it possible to separate Navigation volume from Media Volume or is that something Google hides?


----------

